# [SOLVED] What about Windows 8 and ingame



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey there guys, i am just curious about Windows 8, i read somewhere that, Windows 8 are going to be better than W7 but some threads are saying the opposite.
What's the truth ? 

I am interesting about the gaming part, will windows 8 be good for gaming ?


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: What about Windows 8 and ingame*

It is difficult to say since only a consumer PREVIEW was released. Will be able to test more once at least an RC is out there. Installed this on a couple of various machines, it made some netbooks run as fast as hell, however some IRQ conflicts were also detected where I saw HDD interfere with the HDD / network activity.


----------

